# New to archery/ hunting in general . Question on moving spots



## John Pelfrey (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi everyone
I'm medically retired from the army. I did so in 2005 at the age of 28. After a few years of getting things in order i have a ton of free time so i picked up golf this summer and got back to bass fishing. Ive also picked up Turkey and deer hunting this year. My in-laws have 40 acres they let me hunt here in Livingston county but I'd like to branch out but i don't want to go bumbling around the woods now that the season started and screwing up someone's hard work they put it scouting a place. Can you guys point me into a general area that i could try on state land in Livingston county and would you advise checking out those spots this time of year or should i wait until summer to check it out for next season?
Thanks


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Oak Grove State Game Area near Cohoctah is okay for archery season but too crowded for firearm season. Don't wait until next summer to check it out. Do it right after the deer hunting season is over this year. The reason is because not only will you find deer sign that is still fresh from this year, but you will also find sign of human intrusion. Avoid the human intrusion areas next season. Also, if you scout soon after season is over, the deer will have nearly a year to forget about your intrusion into their living room. Take note of where you find deer sign and no human sign. Then hunt accordingly next season. This rule applies to any public land that you may find in the state.


----------



## John Pelfrey (Dec 27, 2016)

skipper34 said:


> Oak Grove State Game Area near Cohoctah is okay for archery season but too crowded for firearm season. Don't wait until next summer to check it out. Do it right after the deer hunting season is over this year. The reason is because not only will you find deer sign that is still fresh from this year, but you will also find sign of human intrusion. Avoid the human intrusion areas next season. Also, if you scout soon after season is over, the deer will have nearly a year to forget about your intrusion into their living room. Take note of where you find deer sign and no human sign. Then hunt accordingly next season. This rule applies to any public land that you may find in the state.


Thanks skipper. I know right where that is so I'll take a trip out there..good luck this season


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

If there is snow on the ground so much the better. Look for tracks that converge into one run. That will lead you to bedding grounds. Stay out of the bedding area. Even if you spook deer from the area they will always return to their home grounds eventually. It has been proven by studies that you cannot run deer out of their core area. They will always come back after the dust settles. Look for rubs and scrapes. Scrapes will many times be visible even after a snowfall because the snow will melt first where the ground has been pawed up. This years's rubs will still look fresh. Make a note of where you find this sign because a buck will use the same areas to mark his home turf each year he is alive. Hope you find a good spot to hunt yet this year.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I also wait after a good snow at least two inches and wait two or three days after then go scouting. That way you will see what is really moving threw.And if you find a spot do your trimming then- shooting lanes and a easy path for you to travel quietly.and then you won't disturb it next fall. Do yourself a big favor and you remember how to get to it !! Do not hang ribbons or put bright eyes there now or you will have company next fall!!! Thank You for your service and glad to see you are feeling better!! God Bless You!!!


----------

